# Prep area for spoiler fitting



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Not sure where to ask this so thought bodywork?
I'm fitting some spoiler parts (small pieces) and have ordered some 3M VHB double sided tape instead of the cheap stuff that comes with the parts.
I'm ok with tape as the parts are light so don't need stikoflex/ tigerseal but do want the tape to bond well.
I don't have isopthingy but will Tardis be ok for prepping the areas?
I also have some long decals for the lower section of the car so was thinking of using Tardis to prep that area as well to remove wax?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I removed and replaced rear spoiler on my merc I polished marks left removing the cleaned down with carpro eraser, but a good panel wipe would work fine, I heated the area with hair dryer slightly to help edhersion.
I had it all masked and accurate marked round where it was being fixed


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm hoping Tardis will be ok as i have a lot of this but nothing else except polishes/ waxes/ sealant, don't think last touch or APC will work as i think they'll leave a residue?


----------



## Danl94 (Mar 10, 2016)

Glass cleaner works well if you don't have any purpose solvent panel wipe. Give the area a good polish then wipe over with some glass cleaner. TARDIS should be fine or any other lite solvent car cleaning product. Try your best to fit at room temperature so help the glue on the tape.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

can say the 3m VHB stuff is thinner than most stuff but it grips like hell. Make sure you get any parts in the right position as i screwed up getting the new Road Angel speed camera detector straight on the window and getting it off needed a good blast with the hair dryer to get it to give in and loosen


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Well bought some 99% alcahol stuff to clean the area, checked positioning several times, marked the fixing areas with masking tape and Stikaflexed it on.
I taped the spoiler tightly in place and put some full 5lt bottles on top to weigh it down for 24+ hours till it set and job done :thumb:


----------

